# Nifedipine, pregnancy and breastfeeding



## roze (Mar 20, 2004)

Hi, I wonder if you can help with this.  I am 37 weeks pg with twins and because of moderately raised BP ( over 140.90 on occasion but seems to rectify itself when I am monitored in hospital overnight however on Friday once 155/100 in a stressful waiting rom) my consultant originally put me on alpha blockers ( I felt they disagreed with me) and now nifedipine. I only have a 7 day course of these so its not long term.  I have taken one today and due to take another now. I don't feel as odd on these as I did on the alpha blockers however I am due to start expressing and storing/freezing breastmilk tomorrow for future use  and the information says that this drug does enter breastmilk.  I have googled it and whilst it appears to be commonly used in pregnancy there are a few health warnings with it.  I was wondering about your point of view, either emily or oink, as to whether this was the most suitable product.  I know about long term damage from high BP but wondered if this medication was a little ott in the circumstances, as I am not likely to be pregnant for much longer.

I thought I experienced a tight band around my head with the alpha blockers but the dr said not to worry about that, that would go away as associated with high BP, but my BP was not really that high.

I'd be grateful for your views

many thanks


roze  xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

sorry I've not replied earlier but I've been in hospital.

Ill pass you over to
maz as she has all the info on drugs.

Make sure you don't express too much as you may get very engorged after the twins are born if you've been expressing and then producing enough for two!

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi roze,

I replied on the thread you posted on the Pharmacist board yesterday. Hope this helped? If you need any more info just ask. Sending lots of     that everything is ok with you and bubbas.

Maz x


----------

